# Belgium for 2 days



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Planning to go over to Belgium on the 29th of June for a *** & booze run, Dover to Dunkirk then onto Adinkerke.
Normally go in the car for a day trip but fancy taking the van & staying overnight with maybe a visit to the WW1 sites.
Any recommendations of where to stay? not bothered about security, I'm 5"11 & son who is 6"4 , we are well able to look after ourselves.
Just need somewhere to stop over on the visit, preferably on route.

Barry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Stop&Shop at Adinkerke, buy your **** and stop overnight at the rear of their premises.

tony


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice one Tony, will look into that.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

While you are there pop over to Euroshop at Roeselare the most amazing emporium and cheapest diesel you will find without driving to Luxembourg.

http://www.euroshop.be/winkel.asp?id=1&cid=68


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There is a neaby aire listed in the campsite database. We were in Adinkerke on Wednesday but came straight home otherwise we may have stayed there,,
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2197

ps.. Prices have gone up again  and sterling is best for purchases..


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

There is an aire at Veune which is not far from Adinkerke.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stopover*

You can stopover outside Carrefour in Bruges Here

And they have a good selection of Beers too.

TM


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Why not go on to Ieper. Camping is great and only 12 euro's a night on the " camping car site'. Electric and showers included. It is only a 10 min. walk into town. Menin Gate service every night at 20.00hrs. You can take local buses to Hill 62 and Tyne Cot cemetry.
http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/index.php
I would reserve as it can get very busy. Pay onsite in the machine with your creditcard

Have fun

Maddie


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

1946 said:


> Why not go on to Ieper. Camping is great and only 12 euro's a night on the " camping car site'. Electric and showers included. It is only a 10 min. walk into town. Menin Gate service every night at 20.00hrs. You can take local buses to Hill 62 and Tyne Cot cemetry.
> http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/index.php
> I would reserve as it can get very busy. Pay onsite in the machine with your creditcard
> 
> ...


That site sounds perfect - why can't there be more like that, especially over here.

PS If you make it to Ypres (alt. spelling on some maps/signs) do make time to visit the "In Flanders Fields Museum" - it really is humbling, especially the reference to the Pastor of Ypres and the effect of the Battle of Ypres on the size of his congregation in less than 18 months.

Look at the pictures of the town in 1918 and then look around outside and ask yourself how they did it?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry, about the spelling Ieper but me being Dutch, I just did not think about writing it as Ypres.

Maddie


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

1946 said:


> Sorry, about the spelling Ieper but me being Dutch, I just did not think about writing it as Ypres.
> 
> Maddie


It wasn't a criticism - I was just making clear that in Flanders there is no apparent rhyme or reason to which spelling you will see.

Veurne can be Furnes 
Ieper can be Ypres
Even Lille (in France) can be signposted as Rijsel

Confused? - You will be............................ :wink:

PS

Oops 

I should have written it as "Vlaanderen" as well as "Flanders"


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Stanner said:


> 1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, about the spelling Ieper but me being Dutch, I just did not think about writing it as Ypres.
> ...


Hi PS,

Haha, no problem. Did not see it as criticism at all.
When we are away with the motorhome, we always confuse people as it is like this:

We got a German motorhome, so LHD, with an English number plate, I speak English to Roger and Dutch to our son, who will answer back in either Dutch or English but will speak English to his friend who we bring along and we will speak either German, French or Spanish to the neighbours.

Confused?? YOU...... will be but we won't.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Maddie


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for all your input but I have decided to do a day trip in the car, it works out a lot cheaper for the run than using the Motor Home overnight.
Hopefully I will take the motor home over later in the year and make a holiday of it when I can use your good advice.

Barry


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just out of interest you can get a crossing with eurotunnel in the motorhome for £54 return and stay almost 48 hours.. Worth a look anytime you want a faster crossing and just a small stay over the water..
example. Leave on train just after midnight and come back 47 hours later just before it reaches 2 days..


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

You can also book a 3 or 4 day break on sea france for around £50 return as well for the motorhome.

Sonja


----------

